# EMU Amp Simulator



## chongmagic (Oct 18, 2019)

Is this the slide switch needed for the EMU Amp Simulator?









						Slide Switch 2P3T Through Hole 0.3A 50VDC
					

WEALTH METAL - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Robert (Oct 18, 2019)

This is the one I used:





						Slide Switch 2P3T Through Hole 0.3A 50VDC
					

Slide Switch 2P3T Through Hole 0.3A 50VDC




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




You'll also need 6 x 5-pin SIP pinheaders (2.54mm) as well.   One of these strips is enough:








						40 Pin 2.54mm Single Row Pin Header Strip
					

GTK - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 19, 2019)

Robert said:


> This is the one I used:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you tell me what the pin headers are for, to elevate the slide switches?


----------



## Bravin Neff (Oct 21, 2019)

I was going to start a new thread, but thought I would just ask here: what is this pedal?


----------



## Robert (Oct 21, 2019)

Yes, the pin headers elevate the switches so they extend past the faceplate.

You do have to make sure the switches aren't flush against the mini breakout boards since the switch body is conductive metal.


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 25, 2019)

Bravin Neff said:


> I was going to start a new thread, but thought I would just ask here: what is this pedal?


I think it a clone of the tech 21 Sansamp GT2 Tube amp simulator...


----------



## Bravin Neff (Oct 29, 2019)

Cool.


----------



## Rodrigolh (Nov 22, 2019)

Hey guys, i bought a Emu AMp Simulator PCB, but in PedalPCB website, there isn't schema and hardware list.Were i found it please?


----------



## zgrav (Nov 22, 2019)

The image of the board shows the parts that you need.  There are also a couple of other things that have been mentioned higher up in this thread for the header pins and type of switches you need.


----------



## dlazzarini (Jan 31, 2021)

chongmagic said:


> Is this the slide switch needed for the EMU Amp Simulator?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Chong is this the switch you ended up using? The link Mr pedalpcb put up is dead


----------



## Robert (Jan 31, 2021)

This is the one I used:









						Slide Switch 2P3T Through Hole 0.3A 50VDC
					

WEALTH METAL - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## dlazzarini (Jan 31, 2021)

Robert said:


> This is the one I used:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok cool. This link worked. Thank you


----------



## dlazzarini (Mar 9, 2021)

Robert said:


> Yes, the pin headers elevate the switches so they extend past the faceplate.
> 
> You do have to make sure the switches aren't flush against the mini breakout boards since the switch body is conductive metal.


Getting ready to start this one soon. From what I can tell so far, the header pins attach the break out boards to the main PCB then the switch’s mount to the break out board. You say not to mount switches all the way seated into the break out. How far should I elevate them? Just so there’s a slight gap between board and switch body?


----------



## dajones191 (Mar 9, 2021)

dlazzarini said:


> Getting ready to start this one soon. From what I can tell so far, the header pins attach the break out boards to the main PCB then the switch’s mount to the break out board. You say not to mount switches all the way seated into the break out. How far should I elevate them? Just so there’s a slight gap between board and switch body?


I just finished one of these, and how I did was by placing the pcb in the enclosure. And then used pliers to pull up the slide switches up to where I wanted them. Then soldered them through the drill holes.


----------



## dlazzarini (Mar 9, 2021)

dajones191 said:


> I just finished one of these, and how I did was by placing the pcb in the enclosure. And then used pliers to pull up the slide switches up to where I wanted them. Then soldered them through the drill holes.


Thanks for the info. I’m sure I’ll figure it out once I start actually test fitting things. Just doing a studying ahead of time. Thanks again


----------

